# New Youtube Channel, please subscribe!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey All New channel for my Prepping, survivalist, etc. I will be doing a lot on this channel:

Interviews with people
live shows
Out and About buying items
Tips
My experience's
My thoughts

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqT_nVDn4SPtIypgsVS3tTw/feed


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is the correct Link

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqT_nVDn4SPtIypgsVS3tTw


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Subed. Look forward to the videos.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thank you



cobracon2 said:


> Subed. Look forward to the videos.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in. Good luck.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I appreciate all the support all... new videos coming soon


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Micky I have to ask what were all the threads on this same subject about this morning? I think I counted at least 5 but there may have been 6 all this morning some had slightly different titles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Perhaps Mikey feels he can reach a wider audience via youtube, versus one prepper forum.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea I wanted to make sure I reach out to everyone. Sorry if that bothered you, didn't mean anything by it



hawgrider said:


> Micky I have to ask what were all the threads on this same subject about this morning? I think I counted at least 5 but there may have been 6 all this morning some had slightly different titles.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Perhaps Mikey feels he can reach a wider audience via youtube, versus one prepper forum.


No, Hawg is referring to the fact that Mikey posted in 6 different threads this morning. I don't think Mikey realized that every new post shows up on the home page, so at one point he had six of the first 15 posts listed.

But I think Mikey realized the error of his ways once it was pointed out.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks Rice



rice paddy daddy said:


> Perhaps Mikey feels he can reach a wider audience via youtube, versus one prepper forum.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

One self defeating thing I have noticed about "internet" - it prohibits like minded people selling things to each other and guides them to retail vendors whose interest is purely profit oriented. Seems like a "show" of people getting together for less dependence because it sells commercial products.
All social boards I have watched are that way too.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting thought there oddapple.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Yea I wanted to make sure I reach out to everyone. Sorry if that bothered you, didn't mean anything by it


It didn't bother me. It was appearing to be a spam attempt just wanted to hear what the deal was...... carry on!:idea:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Not mine... I just like to make video, I have another youtube channel where I talk about movies. I just want to put thoughts and fun stuff out there



oddapple said:


> One self defeating thing I have noticed about "internet" - it prohibits like minded people selling things to each other and guides them to retail vendors whose interest is purely profit oriented. Seems like a "show" of people getting together for less dependence because it sells commercial products.
> All social boards I have watched are that way too.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks 



hawgrider said:


> It didn't bother me. It was appearing to be a spam attempt just wanted to hear what the deal was...... carry on!:idea:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> It didn't bother me. It was appearing to be a spam attempt just wanted to hear what the deal was...... carry on!:idea:


Mikey is OK. He's been a member here for a while.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Rice Paddy Daddy... Just wanted to start a channel and get the word out 



rice paddy daddy said:


> Mikey is OK. He's been a member here for a while.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mikey is OK. He's been a member here for a while.


Guys who've been here for a few years and contribute to the community get a free pass. Guys who ONLY show up to sell overpriced stuff do not (cough t-shirt guy cough).

And Mikey, I was NOT trying to call you out on your earlier post when said it looked spammy. Just wanted to give you a heads up was all. Hope no offense was taken, because none was certainly meant.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

All good lol  Im excited to start this channel and see the audience I get 



videodork said:


> Guys who've been here for a few years and contribute to the community get a free pass. Guys who ONLY show up to sell overpriced stuff do not (cough t-shirt guy cough).
> 
> And Mikey, I was NOT trying to call you out on your earlier post when said it looked spammy. Just wanted to give you a heads up was all. Hope no offense was taken, because none was certainly meant.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Done. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks a Notsoyoung


Notsoyoung said:


> Done. Thanks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

When should we expect the goods to be delivered ?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Hawgrider, I will be making Videos starting maybe tonight or fri night... then some on Saturday... I have another channel ( MikeyLikesMovies) which I do movie review, kinda like that



hawgrider said:


> When should we expect the goods to be delivered ?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hello Hawgrider, I will be making Videos starting maybe tonight or fri night... then some on Saturday... I have another channel ( MikeyLikesMovies) which I do movie review, kinda like that


Roger that! I'll be looking.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Do I get a shout-out or something for being the first to sub? lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe, ill shout out the website 



videodork said:


> Do I get a shout-out or something for being the first to sub? lol


----------

